# 2010 Skull Skates Cruiser



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Chromoly, Tig welded frame set. All original Skull Skates chromoly cruiser bars, Weinmann 7X rims, sealed bearing alloy hubs, stainless spokes, Kenda K-rad tires, cantilever brakes, genuine Brooks leather saddle, one piece chromo cranks, platform pedals, single speed freewheel. Shred ready geometry.

https://skullskates.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/66?osCsid=29af2fd0ef93e460f83adc62c73d128b


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It's cool, I really like it, what would be super cool is to have an option for U-brake front and rear, very nicely put together though.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks!

It's a limited run of 100 bikes and last time I heard from P.D. he had about 40 of them sold already. He just got them in about 3 weeks ago.

Grab one while they're hot!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

ratrodbikes said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's a limited run of 100 bikes and last time I heard from P.D. he had about 40 of them sold already. He just got them in about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Grab one while they're hot!


If they're moving that fast, it would seem like a good way to make some money would be to order another run.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> If they're moving that fast, it would seem like a good way to make some money would be to order another run.


Yeah, I have no idea what it takes to have a bike like this made so I couldn't tell ya.

P.D. is a legend in the world of skateboarding and his shop in Vancouver has been in business since 1978.

He's got a wicked collection of vintage BMX cruisers and Klunkerz.

http://www.skullskates.com/history/on-line-bicycle-museum/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sooo....you're pretty much just pushing a product?


Tektro brakes, one piece cranks, no real mountain biking capability! Hot hot hot!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I really like those. They need to make one in chrome.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Sooo....you're pretty much just pushing a product?
> 
> Tektro brakes, one piece cranks, no real mountain biking capability! Hot hot hot!


I just got mine this past week and thought some of the folks here might like to see it.

Didn't realize it was going to upset folks by showing off the bike.

Feel free to delete this thread and I'll make an exit.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Main Entry: *tact*
Pronunciation: \ˈtakt\
Function: noun
Etymology: French, sense of touch, from Latin tactus, from tangere to touch - more at tangent
Date: 1797

1 : sensitive mental or aesthetic perception <converted the novel into a play with remarkable skill and tact>
2 : *a keen sense of what to do or say in order to maintain good relations with others or avoid offense*

Just sayin'


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Ratrod,
Love it. Didn't they make some frames a few years ago? It's funny, a guy like YOU buying a 'new' bike. Those Skull bars are sweet, too. I think AB is a big fan of those bars for his builds. P.D. is definitely the B.C. skate/klunk legend. Besides all the klunkers and bike stuff, doesn't he own the skate museum up there, or something? I'm going up that way in July. Might have to check it out. Your site's looking really good, but what the heck happened to the RatRod theme song that used to come up? That was rad. You VRC guys that haven't been there might want check out the RatRod site. I can say that here, right?


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks scooterendo! :thumbsup:

I think P.D. is going to sell frame sets this time too if I'm not mistaken. Haven't seen it come up on his site yet though.

Gotta love this shot of his collection. 










I did lose the Rat Rod song when I redesigned the site and went with a blog format. I kept having to hit the home page all of the time and it was driving me nuts...ha ha. It may show up again one day.

I don't blame Rumpfy...I've got some protective cats on my forum too.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sick bike-pile, no doubt. I don't blame Rumpfy at all. It's good lookin' out. He's legend around here. I'll be waiting to hear about that tune. It's the best web theme song OF ALL TIME!


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

scooterendo said:


> I'll be waiting to hear about that tune. It's the best web theme song OF ALL TIME!


Why wait when you can hear it now. 

It's by The Pioneers....the house band for the Hot Rod Church.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/ratrod.mp3


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

ratrodbikes said:


> Thanks scooterendo! :thumbsup:
> 
> I think P.D. is going to sell frame sets this time too if I'm not mistaken. Haven't seen it come up on his site yet though.
> 
> ...


He has an Elgin in that pic. Third tire from the right that I will be using as a guide for rebuilding one I found just like it.








Babies love Skull Skates bars.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

26" GT BMX cruisers! 

One day...........(probably not).


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool looking bike! I note the interesting mix of component levels/costs. That sort of proves it's a project/art bike and not just another cruiser.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Flattery will get you guys everywhere. 

With your sig saying you're the owner, sometimes its tough to not make your initial post (in this forum) look like a sales pitch, trying to drum up business...

So yes, just being a bit protective. We do have our og Klunker riders and big wheeled cruiser lovers here for sure.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> It's cool, I really like it, what would be super cool is to have an option for U-brake front and rear, very nicely put together though.


Hmmmmmm...... Uuuuuuuuuu-brakes.............


----------

